
Show HN: Helpninja Is Live on Producthunt - sivaram636
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/helpninja
======
sivaram636
Our mission is to get your whole team to support your customers without
worrying about the agent fee. It’s simple as Gmail but for teams. Have your
whole team on support for free! Feel feel to try it out and looking forward to
all your feedback :)

